# Too much protein?



## malluver1005

I currently feed my dog Acana Wild Prairie which has 33% protein and is also a grain free diet. His current activity level is a 2.5 mile walk every morning and some play time in the evening. Is this too much protein for him or does he need more? I just started Acana so it's too early to see any changes.


----------



## RawFedDogs

No it's not too much protein. Protein is the building block of muscle.


----------



## rannmiller

So long as the protein is coming from meat and not plants, then the more protein, the better!


----------



## wags

read this!
PROTEIN AND ITS AMINO ACIDS


----------



## Scarlett's Mum

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf

Interesting read on grain-free kibble diets. It was created by Orijen but it still applies to all grain-free or raw diets for all dogs. Worth a read for anyone who is concerned about protein levels in kibble.


----------



## Unosmom

As long as you provide plenty of water, you're ok.


----------



## gorillaman

I would be interested in your results after a month or so. 

I fed our girl ACANA provincial (all three) and had adverse effects to each one. On the Prairie she had weepy eyes and large poops. On the Pacifica she was gassy and her poops not as solid. On Grasslands she was wired high and hyper all with large poops. Had to take her off the grasslands... just too hyper.

She is a 8 month old Rotti/cattledog cross. Spayed 6 weeks ago and walks 3-4 miles a day and we run 3.5 miles every other day or I let her run beside the bicycle for 20 minutes or so. 

Just switched her to "GO". It has grain in it but no corn wheat flour etc... She was digging and rooting and eating roots of grass and shreading twigs like a mulcher.

I spoke with the Nutritionists of both Championdogfoods and Petcurean and both had the same advice... 

We will see wht happens.

Now I am dealing with some spay incontinence issues as well.


----------



## malluver1005

gorillaman said:


> I would be interested in your results after a month or so.
> 
> I fed our girl ACANA provincial (all three) and had adverse effects to each one. On the Prairie she had weepy eyes and large poops. On the Pacifica she was gassy and her poops not as solid. On Grasslands she was wired high and hyper all with large poops. Had to take her off the grasslands... just too hyper.
> 
> She is a 8 month old Rotti/cattledog cross. Spayed 6 weeks ago and walks 3-4 miles a day and we run 3.5 miles every other day or I let her run beside the bicycle for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Just switched her to "GO". It has grain in it but no corn wheat flour etc... She was digging and rooting and eating roots of grass and shreading twigs like a mulcher.
> 
> I spoke with the Nutritionists of both Championdogfoods and Petcurean and both had the same advice...
> 
> We will see wht happens.
> 
> Now I am dealing with some spay incontinence issues as well.


Aspen is on Acana Wild Prairie right now. His poops are solid and small and only poops about once a day. Sometimes twice. He's been on it for about 2 months now. His teeth are pearly whites (he's 4) and his breath doesn't smell whatsoever. He has no eye gunk and his eyes are bright white. Of course, I add some fish to his dinner too (not a lot though). He also has a very lean body. His ribs and hipbones can easily be felt (and he's 115 lbs.). I'm very pleased with the results I'm getting. :smile:


----------



## Todd

There is no such thing as too much protein for a dog, as long as it is high quality protein.

especially in puppies, there can be a problem with high amounts of DEHYDRATED protein in kibble, but if you feed you puppy/dog a raw diet(which would be the best for him), he will be getting the perfect amount of protein that nature intended him to receive with no problems. Raw meat is not dehydrated protein like kibble, but is the ideal balance between straight meat, organ meat, and bone.


----------



## sal101011

i have 2 rotties on orijen puppy largre breed, and 1 rottie on acana grasslands. i think the trick is to figure out how much to feed your dog, these foods are high in calorie and protien. i agree with the water, you will see your pooch drinking a lot more water on these foods. i feed my rotties around 2.5 - 3 cups per day, and they look solid, not gaining any weight and not losing either. poop is solid, the best thing about this food is the consistency! sometimes you will feed a dry kibble and 1 month they do well, then the next week they have loose stool. my rotties coats are as shiny as ever. it is expensive though, i spend around $35 per 15.7 lbs bag.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

I sure feel lucky, I pay 56 bucks for a 29.7 pound bag of Orijen Large breed puppy.


----------



## Jordan S.

Chocolate probably walks 2 miles in a week and eats a 42% protein food(EVO) and a 34% protein food(CORE). And does fine. To me it's all about quantity.


----------

